# 13.1 - Stinkin' Pom IPA v2



## n87 (21/7/17)

Hi All,
This is my second version of this recipe, and I think I have got it pretty damn close to what I was wanting. This was featured in the NSW Mid Year Case Swap 2017.
The inspiration came from Gage Roads Sleeping Giant IPA, which Is one of my 'Oh shit I am out of beer, better get a case' beers. This is considerably bigger in every respect than the inspiration... and I like it 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Batch Size (fermenter): 48.00 l
Estimated Color: 18.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.9
OG: 1.060
FG: 1.009

Ingredients: ------------
Amt .......Name ................................................................%/IBU
12.00 kg Maris Otter Malt (Muntons) ................5.9 EBC 92.3 %
1.00 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) ................100.5 EBC 7.7 %
40.00 g Magnum [14.10 %] -............................ Boil 60.0 min 26.2 IBUs
100.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - ............................ Boil 12.0 min 18.5 IBUs
100.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.70 %] - Boil 12.0 min 11.1 IBUs
100.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - ............................ Dry Hop 4.0 D 0.0 IBUs
100.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.70 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 D 0.0 IBUs
4.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-)
Total Grain Weight: 13.00 kg

*Note:* 12min additions are Cube Hopped
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Next revision, I think I will put a little Fuggle in there to get a little earthier, maybe 20g in at cube and dry.


----------



## RdeVjun (22/7/17)

Cheers for sharing your recipe n87, yes it would be just a tad bigger than the original plus its a little bit hybrid. Definitely English styling IMO too BTW, but the Amarillo would be an obvious source of cross- Atlantic identity crisis. Pleased to see a fairly simple IPA recipe too I might add, contrasts with the more common kitchen sink approach.

Do you think 2 * 20g of Fuggles would compete amongst all the other hops character? I'd be inclined to be more bold and sub out some of the other varieties, although I seldom use Fuggles late or dry, but I guess if its just hints of earthy character required then those smaller additions would be in the ballpark.

FWIW I've found Sleeping Giant under- rated but sadly unpredictable as the quality has been variable, whether that's from poor storage & handling or simply issues at the brewery I'm not sure. OTOH on occasions it has been just brilliant and when I'm on the road or low on my own beer its proved a reasonable backstop where choices are limited at the bottle-o.


----------



## n87 (22/7/17)

The first version was fuggles and EKG, but didn't come close to sleeping giant. I will have to swing past Dan's and grab a bottle, but this comes much closer to it, and I am quite happy with it.
Being happy with it, it is only small tweaks to try to get it perfect. The small amount of fuggles may sub out some of the other hops... haven't decided yet, and it will be a while before I brew it again... I still have a bit left.


----------



## manticle (22/7/17)

Consider some of the bigger bolder uk all purpose hops too like challenger and target. High aa, high citrus flavour impact.


----------



## manticle (22/7/17)

Or just brew as you like it of course... Your beer, sounds good.


----------



## n87 (22/7/17)

Thanks @manticle, I will have to look at those hops, in a smaller beer first .
I have grabbed a couple of sleeping giant, so I will be able to compare.

I really think that Amarillo works well with EKG. It's not the normal loud obnoxious American hop.


----------



## manticle (22/7/17)

Yeah amarillo is a good hop. Was really popular for a while a few years ago.

Interestingly, I find styrian goldings (slovenian but used in many uk beers) works very well in an apa with hops like amarillo and/or cascade) so those multicultural combos are often a great idea.


----------



## Stouter (23/7/17)

n87 said:


> The first version was fuggles and EKG, but didn't come close to sleeping giant. I will have to swing past Dan's and grab a bottle, but this comes much closer to it, and I am quite happy with it.
> Being happy with it, it is only small tweaks to try to get it perfect. The small amount of fuggles may sub out some of the other hops... haven't decided yet, and it will be a while before I brew it again... I still have a bit left.


Sounds like you're happy with your own version of this brew. Little changes to the hops and tweaking is just playing with the folds. Just enjoy it.


----------



## n87 (23/7/17)

Stouter said:


> Sounds like you're happy with your own version of this brew. Little changes to the hops and tweaking is just playing with the folds. Just enjoy it.



But what's life without tweaking?


----------



## n87 (24/7/17)

For those interested, I got around to doing a comparison with Sleeping Giant IPA





Excuse the different fill levels, my system doesnt like pouring small portions, and I only have 1 full size IPA glass.


Looks (Didnt try to get it looking the same): The colour is as close to identical as you can expect to get (held up to the light). The only difference being that the Stinkin' Pom is hazy
Smell: Sleeping Giant is a bit earthier (as I remembered it to be), and Stinkin' Pom is considerably maltier (wasnt expecting that). other than that, close
Taste: Sleeping Giant is earthier, as expected, but also more bitter, with it lingering longer. Stinkin Pom is maltier, and the extra alcohol lets itself be known, not in a bad way.
Mouthfeel: Sleeping Giant has a thinner body, a little watery after the Stinkin Pom, likely to be due to the alcohol.
Overall: 2 beers, quite similar, but very different when put side by side. I did enjoy the Stinkin' Pom more as I think it is a little more balanced and doesnt have that extra bitterness at the back end (I do like bitter IPA's, but not what I was going for here).

This has confirmed my memory, that the Sleeping Giant was earthier, and i will try to introduce some earth in the next batch. I like the malt bill and the balance, just got to get that hop profile right.


----------

